

Ask HN: Request for Articles? - ig1

Recently quite a lot of people on HN seem to be complaining about they're seeing the same old topics get rehashed and the lack of genuinely new content.<p>So I'd like to propose we make this a "Request for articles" so people can request articles on particular topics and encourage people who have knowledge in those areas to write about them.<p>So what topics would you love to see more written on ?<p>(some examples: landing pages, how to approach VCs, failure stories, how to design effective adverts, how to estimate market size)
======
raquo
The business side of startups e.g. user acquisition is imho not covered enough
on HN.

~~~
rmah
Otherwise known as "marketing", "promotions" and "sales". Words that too many
here seem to consider dirty. I'm not really sure why. They require creativity
and a willingness to take risks in the face of uncertainty. I wholeheartedly
support the call for more business-oriented articles.

~~~
raquo
Surely it's just my terminology obsession, but I prefer the term user
acquisition because that is actually the goal of your marketing. For example,
sending your app/game to review blogs is a standard marketing practice, but
you can't rely on it to get users. You need more deterministic stuff like SEO,
content marketing, etc.

~~~
il
Maybe I'm being pedantic, but real marketing is user acquisition. Contacting
blogs is PR and it has very little to do with marketing(maybe with the
exception of positioning). If your marketing strategy is to contact blogs and
tweet, you don't have a marketing strategy.

------
revorad
More crazy ideas and apps. Less cynicism and punditry.

More hardware hacks like -
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/12/save_sensor_data_to...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/12/save_sensor_data_to_google_spreadsh.html)

------
3dFlatLander
I'd like to see more articles relating to good coding practice using PHP. I
know it's got a bad rep, but it's a good tool for people who know how to use
it well. That said, most tutorials and code examples out there are just
terrible--ugly code, and not secure. There are programmers who write great
code, but it seems they're not the group writing about it.

~~~
iuguy
Is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2015794> along the lines of what
you're looking for?

------
clojurerocks
Good idea. But can someone please add an easier way to navigate this site? I
mean everything is all over the place. And really good things get pushed to
pages that nobody probably even reads.

------
iworkforthem
I definitely hope to see more "case studies" or rise to glory stories of
startup much like airbnb. It really help to keep me grounded and focus on
sticking with my gigs. And not give up.

------
zone2
creating llc's and some legal info.

